# TEXAS BOYS halloween ride maybe?!?!?!



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

me and a buddy have a trip planned for Rocky Ridge the halloween weekend...would be cool for some of you boys to meet up and have some fun ridin...hit me up if ya wanna join in and ill get the details set up for sure..:rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

where's rocky ridge?


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

in Decatur Tx


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

have you been there before . how many acres. and most important question is it worth the drive ?


----------

